# [Meta] Seperate forum for completed Story Hours?



## Quartz (Dec 29, 2006)

Would it be useful if there were a seperate forum for completed story hours? Preferably one summary post only, linking to the main Story Hour forum like the front post of Jollydoc's Age of Worms campaign but possibly a straight compilation as in Tales of Wyre. Either way, only the original author should be able to post to the thread.

What do you think?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 29, 2006)

A sticky thread pointing to all completed story hours would be sufficient.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2006)

So it sounds like you're proposing a new forum with link pages, rather than moving the threads over?

While it might be interesting, it's worth noting that not all story hours have a clear sense of being finished or not- what about threads with "sequels"?  What about threads that aren't updated any more, but might be?


----------



## Quartz (Dec 29, 2006)

the Jester said:
			
		

> So it sounds like you're proposing a new forum with link pages, rather than moving the threads over?



Yes. Either that or copying the episodes over en bloc, without all the other posts by other people



> While it might be interesting, it's worth noting that not all story hours have a clear sense of being finished or not- what about threads with "sequels"?  What about threads that aren't updated any more, but might be?



I'm restricting this to actually completed story hours.

That said, *Whizbang Dustyboots* has proposed a different solution which is probably a lot less work, and probably much more sensible.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't really see a strong need for it. We don't have a simple way to let only authors post in their threads, and I think making people look in multiple places is counter-productive.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with Piratecat.  However, I also think that a sticky thread would be completely suficient.  When an author finishes a Story Hour, they can post in it.  There wouldn't really be any need for anyone else to post in the thread.

But, I also know that most authors - like myself - put such information in their sigs.  Not that everyone reads my sig, of course.  I also put the fact that it is completed in the Thread Title so that it is visible from the main Story Hour Forum screen.  

The only honest perk of having a Forum for completed Story Hours would be that they wouldn't get pushed back to the rear so quickly.  They would stay on the front page for much longer.  After all, Story Hours don't get completed every day around here.

On an aside ... anyone know how many completed Story Hours there are?  And by completed I mean totally finished, not abandoned in a good place to stop.

I've got one.  El-remmen has a whole portal full of 'em (what, 5 or so?)  I think Lazybones has finished more than a few ... Wulf has how many?  Shemeska certainly has to have some that have reached conclusion.  Blackdirge?  Jollydoc? Others?  Just curious.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 9, 2007)

The story hour index thread is as good a place as any to note completion.

Just make a note that it is complete in your index entry.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Jan 9, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I've got one.  El-remmen has a whole portal full of 'em (what, 5 or so?)  I think Lazybones has finished more than a few ... Wulf has how many?  Shemeska certainly has to have some that have reached conclusion.  Blackdirge?  Jollydoc? Others?  Just curious.




I wasn't aware that you could combine the words "finished" and "storyhour". Isn't that some kind of oxymoron?   

Nope, none of mine are finished, or close to finished, or are likely to be finished before the end of the decade. Man, have I gotten myself into a mess.   

BD


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, I think I did update my post in the index when I finished my Story Hour.  The problem is that there are people out there who have read enough Story Hours which were abandoned that they won't read until they know that they're a completed story.  Granted, I don't know how many people out there are like this ... but I know I've read it from a few people in various Story Hour threads.


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 12, 2007)

I always finish one before I go onto the next. I have two finished stories, _Travels through the Wild West_ and _The Shackled City_. The first one started before ENWorld allowed really long threads, so it's split between a number of threads.


----------

